
Show HN: Simpler Database Interactions in PHP - erusev
https://github.com/erusev/base
======
3dfan
I find it harder to read then plain SQL.

    
    
        You do it like this:
        $base->find('user')->whereEqual('is_verified', 1)->orderDesc('id')->read();
    
        I do it like this:
        $myDb->find('SELECT * FROM user WHERE is_verified=1 ORDER BY id DESC');

